# Best Substrate that doesn't buffer pH?



## Sherminator (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been using ADA Aquasoil Amazonia in my Nano tanks and I've been pretty happy with the results (the 4 gallon never took off...so I'm breaking it down and replacing it with a bigger tank)...but I'm looking for substrate that doesn't lower the pH level like the Aquasoil does for when I break down my 29 BioCube and turn it into a planted tank also for my Bee Gobies...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Flourite Red


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sand


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Pool Filter sand, Flourite sand, flourite red/black, ecocomplete, turface. 

None of these are actually nutrient filled though, so you'll have to supplement them in one way or another.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

OverStocked said:


> Pool Filter sand, Flourite sand, flourite red/black, ecocomplete, turface.
> 
> None of these are actually nutrient filled though, so you'll have to supplement them in one way or another.


Eco complete is pretty nutrient filled.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Mr. Fish said:


> Eco complete is pretty nutrient filled.


No, it isn't. I don't care what that label says. The "nutrients" in it are not bioavailable to plants. It is suitable for plants in grain size and has a good CEC, but I've had lab tests done on it and it basically is inert.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sand is the worst for plants IMO.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

OverStocked said:


> No, it isn't. I don't care what that label says. The "nutrients" in it are not bioavailable to plants. It is suitable for plants in grain size and has a good CEC, but I've had lab tests done on it and it basically is inert.


Really? Well if you pulled the old lab tests out then I believe you bro..

I know how companies advertise false statements all the time so I wouldn't doubt it.. So if thats the case, how come people get such good results?

So ADA aqua soil is the only one that is nutrient filled?


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I believe that Eco compleat has some basic nutrients. not nearly the amount that ADA has. I am pretty sure the Eco compleat type stuff has iron but not sure what other stuff it has. I have always had good luck with insert substrate.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Snowflake311 said:


> Sand is the worst for plants IMO.


What kind of sand? I had great luck with pool filter sand, the natural looking stuff. Large grains. Made by Red Flint. 

Another favorite for me is blasting sand. Also no nutrients.


Mr. Fish said:


> Really? Well if you pulled the old lab tests out then I believe you bro..
> 
> I know how companies advertise false statements all the time so I wouldn't doubt it.. So if thats the case, how come people get such good results?
> 
> So ADA aqua soil is the only one that is nutrient filled?


I don't have the ability to post these lab tests. It would be as me, the individual. It would be as RootMedic and then I'd prob get my arse sued. 

I think they can say that these nutrients are IN the substrates, but I don't think they are bioavailable, and that is what it matters to us. 




Snowflake311 said:


> I believe that Eco compleat has some basic nutrients. not nearly the amount that ADA has. I am pretty sure the Eco compleat type stuff has iron but not sure what other stuff it has. I have always had good luck with insert substrate.


What eco has is a good CEC, so if you use substrate ferts or even dose EI it will suck up nutrients and hold onto them. That is how you get what you need. 

I'm tempted to make "mineralize your commercial substrate" thread. I've done it a few ways and had great luck. 

For substrates that do a good job of dosing with not needing anything, ADA, Up Aqua, and a few from germany.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

Snowflake311 said:


> I believe that Eco compleat has some basic nutrients. not nearly the amount that ADA has. I am pretty sure the Eco compleat type stuff has iron but not sure what other stuff it has. I have always had good luck with insert substrate.


Insert substrate? You speaking on Miracle grow soil with some sort of layer over it?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Eco-Complete is inert. 

Feel free to search this forum for the email I posted directly from CaribSea, Inc.'s North American sales manager. Here it is for convenience:

_"[T]here is nothing organic in the product other than some tannins and bacteria cultures… the substrate itself is inert biologically speaking…"_

It's not a fertilized product. It's black lava rock. Anything in the bag is in the liquid it's packaged with and that's bacteria.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Any substrate you use will need to have fertilizer added. Sooner or later. 
Do not bother buying a substrate JUST because it comes pre-loaded with some fertilizers or minerals. 

It is like buying plates and bowls. You will keep on adding food as needed, but the plates and bowls will always be there to hold the food. 

A substrate with high CEC will be good to hold the fertilizers and minerals in a way that is available to plants. As the plants use the fertilizers and minerals you will need to replace them. Tablets under the substrate are good, water column dosing is good. The high CEC substrate will act like a reserve to stabilize the available fertilizers. Sand and gravel does not do this, but can be acceptable substrates as long as you stay on top of the fertilizer schedule.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

The plates and bowl is a great analogy! Also, sometimes the ferts get washed off due to the rinsing.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a fundamental issue here, what is your definition of inert? I guess I had the wrong definition, I thought an inert substrate should not change PH and GH/KH/TDS of the water, I guess I was wrong. Or, the term is overloaded.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Diana said:


> Any substrate you use will need to have fertilizer added. Sooner or later.
> Do not bother buying a substrate JUST because it comes pre-loaded with some fertilizers or minerals.
> 
> It is like buying plates and bowls. You will keep on adding food as needed, but the plates and bowls will always be there to hold the food.
> ...


The substrates that actually come with nutrients in them, like ADA aquasoil are great and worth the money. The others, like flourite, don't actually have much for nutrients. 

Generally, the people who hate on ADA substrates are the people who have never used it. This is coming from someone who makes a good deal of money from people who use inert substrates.


----------

